# Lamancha Doe in Milk: sw TN



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Freshened on Feb. 5 with twins. She is a first freshener and will be 1 year old next week. No problems kidding. She managed it by herself without help. Her milk is delicious and she is learning the milk stand routine very nicely. Nice udder and teats for just having freshened for the first time. Absolutely clean and healthy. Doe has an overbite and so was not registered though she is 100% purebred Lamancha. Nice genetics. I am selling because dairy cows are my passion. Would like her to go to a Homesteading family with children who will love her and care for her. Asking $250 cash and that is already as low as I will accept. Located in Adamsville, TN about an hour west of Florence, AL and 1/2 hour north of Corinth, MS. 

Kids are not for sale. No trades. Thanks.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

She is sold. Thank you.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Nope not sold.... still available. $250 cash to ht family.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I've another doe due to freshen in May bred to a reg. Lamancha buck. She is 50% Nubian 25% Alpine and 25% Lamancha with elf ears. From a Mennonite family. The goats were a bad idea for here and I would like them to go to a good home so I can get back to cows. One doe $250 - 2 does $450. Photos taken a couple of months ago.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

When are the babies due on the second doe?

Edit: Never mind. Saw "due in May."


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

In the last photo, the one inside the hay rack, black with a white splash on her belt line is the one for sale. The brown doe was sold last year and is no longer here.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

No longer on the market. I changed my mind about both. Thanks


----------

